# russians mating



## james1990 (Jul 15, 2011)

hi, past week me and my family have noticed some mating going on, which we origionally thought of as just agressive behaviour (untill it was researched). however, the two tortoise cant be more than 2 years old (the female one being bigger and older) i dont think and am wondering is there a problem with this? or should i just let it carry on as nature ha! very much a novice when it comes to this and would love some expert advice on what i should do if anything at all. i wouldnt want to split them unless i had to. 

regards


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 15, 2011)

As long as he's not hurting her or stressing her too much, I don't see any reason why they can't stay together.


----------



## maggi (Jul 16, 2011)

hi kimber,i have the same problem with my two russsians,but the are 5 and 6 years of age which i think is still too young when i boarded mine for a week while i went on holiday,they actually parted them,i was upset with this as they have been together for years..she will find a way to get from hun xxx
[/quote]


----------



## gmayor (Jul 16, 2011)

What I know is that you want at least two females to one male but you really should have at least three females to one male the reason being is because the male will stress out the female, what are the size of your Russians? If you do leave them together just keep an eye on their activity if the male starts to get to aggressive I would suggest separating them. That's just my advice I'm sure there will be different views and points on this matter


----------



## james1990 (Jul 16, 2011)

yes, thanks for your comments, well it looks aggressive but from what i have read its naturally agressive. however how do i tell if the female is getting stressed.. she runs from the idea of mating ha. but then later on she is following him around the enclosure and standing her front legs on his shell etc. its so confusing. ha!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 16, 2011)

How big are your 2 Russians James? Have you posted plastron (bottom shell) pictures of the 2 of them?

Danny


----------



## maggi (Jul 21, 2011)

i have now got 2 females with my male,and they are all plus -minus 6 inches,but i have a lonely little boy now,what do i do?,shud i try to do a swop for another girl cos i dont want him to get hurt ....


----------

